# NBC Sports streaming service to shut down



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

Just saw this today. We really enjoy their coverage, especially the commercial-free broadcasts of the Grand Tour races (TDF and the Vuelta anyway) in their entirety as well as the Monuments and other races. At least we have a year to figure out where to go from here to get our viewing fix.

Tour de France's U.S. television future in doubt as NBC Sports Network set to shutter – VeloNews.com


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Hopefully someone, ANYONE, else takes up the mantle. GCN for example. NBC makes it their mission in life to take programming and render it unwatchable with commercials and fluff and nonsense from talking heads that is usually wrong anyway.

Giving NBC an exclusive is stupid. TBH, I haven't watched the Olympics in years because of them.


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

But we watch the commercial-free coverage. No commercials and no meaningless fluff, just uninterrupted hours of racing. We’re going to miss that.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

I hate to say this, but cycle racing is as dull as watching paint dry about 95% of the time. I really only tune in for the big _hors catagorie_ stages, and just accept the occasional clip of a sprint.


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

No Time Toulouse said:


> I hate to say this, but cycle racing is as dull as watching paint dry about 95% of the time. I really only tune in for the big _hors catagorie_ stages, and just accept the occasional clip of a sprint.


For the most part I agree. But my wife and I enjoy watching it together. She’s not much of a sports fan in general but she does follow cycling, so we’ll watch for hours and talk. It’s fun. We’ll find another streaming service next year. Flobikes? Or something else maybe??


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

azpeterb said:


> For the most part I agree. But my wife and I enjoy watching it together. She’s not much of a sports fan in general but she does follow cycling, so we’ll watch for hours and talk. It’s fun. We’ll find another streaming service next year. Flobikes? Or something else maybe??


There's a thread about FloBikes on RBR....let us just say, lots of unhappy customers.

FWIW, I just cancelled my FloBikes subscription. I didn't have billing problems, like many...but after seeing their 2021 calendar and _basically everything_ being geolocked to outside the USA** I cut the cord. Most races are on GCN now, other than what is on NBC Gold exclusively; which is the ASO races.

**See the subscription service's calendar for your country, when it says 'Unavailable in your area', it means someone else has the exclusive. GCN has most of them other than the ASO tours--and those they don't you can VPN to get. Also GCN is less than half the cost.


----------



## harryman (Nov 14, 2014)

Maybe someone will pick up Eurosport’s coverage? It’s excellent compared with NBC


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Well...I'm back to using a VPN and Cricfree on my laptop connected to my TV via HDMI cable to get a Euro feed. 

Kinda of clunky, but it works.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

La Vuelta is shown on the Olympic Channel not NBCSports. As of right now that one isn't shutting down. However, I suspect NBC isn't going to renew it's contract for ASO races as they just let the Worlds go to another place after 2020. I don't even know who has the rights to the Worlds this year.

NBC angered the Indy Car fan base last year when they got the exclusive rights and put most everything on the pay streaming service and ended all coverage in Canada for it.

For cycling coverage I've gathered Fubo.TV's streaming service is one of the better ones, although expensive as you have to buy their basic TV streaming package and then add the cycling to it. It seems they can stream a lot of races.


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

How will I know what Saab's are born from then??!


----------



## Princeton_Tiger (Dec 5, 2009)

The ability to record a several-hours-long event, sometimes broadcast in the wee hours in my time zone, with little action, and watch at my leisure while fast-forwarding through the commercials and boring parts, is going to kill free broadcasts for a lot sports. Not just cycling. Of course the same can be said for other programming, like late night talk shows.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Bummer, I think I am cancelling Flobikes as well though. I will probably just watch whatever GCN has available and leave it at that. I am tired of trying to figure it out and make it work. I can get most of what I want from highlights on Youtube at this point anyway and it frees up more time for actual riding and Zwift.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

It sounds like they are actually just moving it to their Peacock streaming service:









NBCSN, Which Is the Home of the Tour de France, Is Shutting Down at the End of 2021


The premier cycling event of the year may have to find a new home.




www.bicycling.com


----------



## harryman (Nov 14, 2014)

Retro Grouch said:


> Well...I'm back to using a VPN and Cricfree on my laptop connected to my TV via HDMI cable to get a Euro feed.
> 
> Kinda of clunky, but it works.


Same, I just use Tiz on an old laptop cabled to the tv


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Rashadabd said:


> It sounds like they are actually just moving it to their Peacock streaming service:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have a Peacock account because the account its self is free. However, most of what is on it you have to pay for by the episode. It's insane. It's also exceptionally annoying at best.

I'd go with VPN or Tiz being by far the only real option.

Also is appears they have zero understanding of the fact that the race airs when we are sleeping or working thus we aren't watching it live so live streaming the Tour on a streaming service is basically useless to the vast majority of people in the US that actually watch it and being on streaming means the casual fan certainly isn't going to watch it. Most of us have already proven we won't pay for coverage. I'm also not hunting for USA network as I don't even know where it's at on my TV satellite as I never watch it. They are already trying to charge $60 per year to watch IMSA coverage on their streaming service. (That's this year and they are still showing it on NBCSports). That's not happening. I truly hope their doing this costs them a lot of money because they are wanting to charge more and more and more for fans to be able to enjoy sports. This is not the sports leagues doing this, this is the networks doing it.

Also don't forget that we already have internet companies starting to cut internet speed after you hit a certain number. That is going to hurt people trying to stream anything. The throttling of internet speeds is becoming more and more common as well. Then as all these streaming services continue and continue to raise rates everyone is going to be right back where they started with the high cable bills.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Moderator's Note

Political hijack removed, along with the related posts. If your thinking "_let me drop my ill-considered political thoughts here_"- you are mistaken. PO is the place people go to make fun of your cherished political beliefs.


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

harryman said:


> Maybe someone will pick up Eurosport’s coverage? It’s excellent compared with NBC


I've been subscribed to EuroSport for years now via VPN. They've recently added commercial-free streams on many of the races.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

4Crawler said:


> I've been subscribed to EuroSport for years now via VPN. They've recently added commercial-free streams on many of the races.


I was wondering if it was possible to subscribe to Eurosport with a VPN. Thanks.


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

Yes, you even need a VPN connection to even get to the subscription page. I also find that sometimes I need to change VPN servers within the UK to get one that works with EuroSport. My VPN service, PureVPN, has a number of UK servers, but it seems that not all of them trigger a UK location in iplocation.net all the time. Like I used to use a server in Maidenhead, near London, but lately I've been using the Manchester server and it's been rock solid the last few years. So you need to have a VPN service with multiple UK servers, in case you need to change from time to time. I also use the PureVPN SmartDNS server, not sure if that makes any difference

I don't think it's the case the EuroSport is blocking a given VPN server address, rather it will show up on the IP location web site with varying locations down the list that they display. So there might be 5 UK locations and one Hong Kong or one UAE location, for example. I don't know which IP location service EuroSport uses, I just know that if I get "green lights" on all the records listed on the IP location page, it usually works.

Have also heard of folks needing to supply a UK billing address for the credit card, but I've not experienced that myself. They seem to be happy to take my money every month, no questions asked. They also support Paypal and GooglePay payments.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

4Crawler said:


> Yes, you even need a VPN connection to even get to the subscription page. I also find that sometimes I need to change VPN servers within the UK to get one that works with EuroSport. My VPN service, PureVPN, has a number of UK servers, but it seems that not all of them trigger a UK location in iplocation.net all the time. Like I used to use a server in Maidenhead, near London, but lately I've been using the Manchester server and it's been rock solid the last few years. So you need to have a VPN service with multiple UK servers, in case you need to change from time to time.
> 
> I don't think it's the case the EuroSport is blocking a given VPN server address, rather it will show up on the IP location web site with varying locations down the list that they display. So there might be 5 UK locations and one Hong Kong or one UAE location, for example. I don't know which IP location service EuroSport uses, I just know that if I get "green lights" on all the records listed on the IP location page, it usually works.
> 
> *Have also heard of folks needing to supply a UK billing address for the credit card, but I've not experienced that myself. They seem to be happy to take my money every month, no questions asked.*


After a few years of doing like you...my next Eurosport renewal was requiring a 'verified EU billing address' IIRC. that was 2 years ago or so. I didn't mind snipping the bill and leaving, the price hikes had gotten bad...although usually letting service lapse would get me a coupon.


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

Marc said:


> After a few years of doing like you...my next Eurosport renewal was requiring a 'verified EU billing address' IIRC. that was 2 years ago or so. I didn't mind snipping the bill and leaving, the price hikes had gotten bad...although usually letting service lapse would get me a coupon.


Maybe it's related to having the annual subscription vs. month to month. I used to be on the annual and somehow along the way I got changed to the monthly deal some years ago. Maybe that's the difference in billing address requirement.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

It appears Fubo.TV has dropped their cycling package. Some people are saying FloBikes doesn't have the rights to the Italian races. Anyone here know who has the US broadcast rights for the Italian races?


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

Didn't the article say they were going to continue streaming on NBC Sports Gold Pass?

And other than the Italian races, it looks like Flobikes is doing pretty much what they did last year. The races only available in Canada are the ones that NBC has the rights to. 

So does GCN carry all the races? The grand tours, the classics, everything? Because my Flobikes account is set to automatically renew toward the end of Feb, and if I can't see Strade Bianchi or Milan San Remo there, I'd like to find somewhere else I can before they charge my card. 

How do you subscribe to GCN's service?


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

rufus said:


> Didn't the article say they were going to continue streaming on NBC Sports Gold Pass?
> 
> And other than the Italian races, it looks like Flobikes is doing pretty much what they did last year. The races only available in Canada are the ones that NBC has the rights to.
> 
> ...


NBC is changing the name of what they call the pay service. Many cycling fans here won't pay, esp when we are already paying for NBC channels. The article I read doesn't really say what they are doing with cycling. IndyCar and NASCAR races will be shifted to USA or broadcast networks. For cycling I suspect they'll get shifted to the Olympic channel and streaming and end up with even less people watching. Everything is showing that having people pay to stream cycling doesn't work as streaming provider after streaming provider stops their cycling coverage.
From what I've heard in the US GCN only shows highlights and other things, no full races.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

There is an update. It appears that for 2021 GCN WILL be able to stream/broadcast the Italian races in the US.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

Was just coming to post that. Live and on demand. All the other races that NBC has the rights to are only highlights, and it looks like Flobikes is still the place for many of the spring classics. 

Good news is that GCN+ annual subscription is only $25, good til the end of February.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

rufus said:


> Was just coming to post that. Live and on demand. All the other races that NBC has the rights to are only highlights, and it looks like Flobikes is still the place for many of the spring classics.
> 
> Good news is that GCN+ annual subscription is only $25, good til the end of February.


GCN's special looks to be a very good deal, esp with the ability to watch the Italian races through it.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

KoroninK said:


> GCN's special looks to be a very good deal, esp with the ability to watch the Italian races through it.


Even regular price, it's 1/3 of Flobike's yearly subscription.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

I read the article and didn't see anything about NBC Sports Gold (their streaming service) shutting down, just the NBC Sports Network channel. I saw where they said about steering users of Gold to Peacock, but nothing about definitively having to make the switch, and the option to renew the cycling pass still exists. Am I missing something?


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

Wetworks said:


> I read the article and didn't see anything about NBC Sports Gold (their streaming service) shutting down, just the NBC Sports Network channel. I saw where they said about steering users of Gold to Peacock, but nothing about definitively having to make the switch, and the option to renew the cycling pass still exists. Am I missing something?


Not really, that's what i got out of it too. 

Just for now, nowhere on broadcast tv to see the Tours and other ASO events that NBC owns the rights to. have to pony up for the streaming service. And as I wrote earlier, to be able to see all of the big races on the calendar, you need to subscribe to three: NBD Sports Gold, GCN+, and Flobikes.


----------



## thatsmybush (Mar 12, 2002)

Hoping GCN+ gets their app on Amazon Fire, Roku and others soon.


----------



## KWL (Jan 31, 2005)

Got this yesterday. So last year NBC Sports Gold offered ad-free streaming of the TdF along with the NBC Sports coverage with commercials for $50. Now for $60 I can watch the Tour on Peacock WITH COMMERCIALS 🤬. Or I can watch it ad-free for $120. I guess I won't be watching this year. May NBC burn in hell.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

KWL said:


> Got this yesterday. So last year NBC Sports Gold offered ad-free streaming of the TdF along with the NBC Sports coverage with commercials for $50. Now for $60 I can watch the Tour on Peacock WITH COMMERCIALS 🤬. Or I can watch it ad-free for $120. I guess I won't be watching this year. May NBC burn in hell.
> 
> View attachment 479660


Yea NBC can go get stabbed. I'll just VPN into the EU and get ad-free via GCN. And what is even better--none of the NBC schlock they add in no one human actually wants or watches.


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

So I’m getting conflicting information about the NBC coverage. Some sources say Peacock Premium has only live coverage and no on-demand service. As far as on-demand, it sounds like it’s NBCSN with their 2-hour synopsis of each stage with Bobke’s drivel and commercials every 5 minutes. Is there any way to access NBC coverage on-demand for the entirety of each stage like NBC Sports Gold did until this year?


----------



## KWL (Jan 31, 2005)

azpeterb said:


> So I’m getting conflicting information about the NBC coverage. Some sources say Peacock Premium has only live coverage and no on-demand service. As far as on-demand, it sounds like it’s NBCSN with their 2-hour synopsis of each stage with Bobke’s drivel and commercials every 5 minutes. Is there any way to access NBC coverage on-demand for the entirety of each stage like NBC Sports Gold did until this year?


I guess we’ll see. Peacock Premium has the placeholders up for the Tour and lists partial replays for some stages of the Giro. NBC Sports Gold would put up the replays a couple of hours after the conclusion of each stage. I’m hoping Peacock Premium does the same.


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

I got Peacock and looks like my only option in the states.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

Glad to know. At first I was "upset" about the auto renew for NBC Gold and the price increase. But like other pay services I just let it go and continue to "auto pay" even though I no longer follow the Tour or cycling that much anymore.


----------



## KWL (Jan 31, 2005)

JaeP said:


> Glad to know. At first I was "upset" about the auto renew for NBC Gold and the price increase. But like other pay services I just let it go and continue to "auto pay" even though I no longer follow the Tour or cycling that much anymore.


The good thing is the auto renew for Peacock Premium Plus is monthly. While I appreciate some of the other content available, I intend on canceling my subscription after the Tour is over. $20 for 2 months vs $60 for the NBC Sports Gold annual cost works for me.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

NBCSN is showing the Tour live (which you can always DVR and thus watch whenever you want). Don't know if they are showing any replays though. As for Peacock I won't pay for that. My husband did the 7 day trial to get practice for Indy 500 week and the service is a disaster and there's hardly anything worth watching on it.

If I'm going to get a streaming service it won't be that one.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

I signed up for NBC Gold when it was MSNBC sports or something like that and the service was horrible but at least I could see (some) of the Tour. After a few years to work the kinks out I have to admit that it was glorious watching the Tour live and in HD. Those were the days. NOW get off my lawn!

I'll have to check out the monthly Peacock thing for sure. The Tour is almost amongst us. I have to pick my riders for my cycling clubs Tour Day France pool. Any suggestions?


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

So after the first day of the TDF, I think we're in good shape with Peacock Premium. They have on-demand coverage of the entire stage, with no commercials. And it's not the NBC coverage with Bobke, Phil and the guys in the studio. Just a couple blokes, no commercials, all the way from start to finish. We didn't know this yesterday so we set up the DVR and got the Bobke/Phil/studio/commercial BS. Hated it, even fast-forwarding over the commercials. Really...who gives a flying f**k about virtual reality racers? We're happy, and have things figured out for 2021.

Having said that, it was a freaking unbelievable stage 1! Usually the TDF starts off with a short prologue or a boring spring stage...but this one was tough, and with two massive pile-ups. Loved it!


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

Who were the couple of blokes? 

I can't stand listening to any of the NBC announcers. Roll is an idiot, Phil is senile, Van de Velde has gotten to be barely tolerable, Horner is a putz, and Schlanger is ok, but dry as they come. 

i'd take any of the Eurosport announcers anyday.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

rufus said:


> Who were the couple of blokes?
> 
> I can't stand listening to any of the NBC announcers. Roll is an idiot, Phil is senile, Van de Velde has gotten to be barely tolerable, Horner is a putz, and Schlanger is ok, but dry as they come.
> 
> i'd take any of the Eurosport announcers anyday.


Simon Gerrans is great. I’d prefer Sean Kelly, but that’s not an option. 

I’m pissed. No NBC Sports streaming... Granted, I didn’t get a renewal from NBC Sports. Had to sign up for Peacock... What? My fourth subscription to watch cycling? I’m getting close to done with this sh*t. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KWL (Jan 31, 2005)

rufus said:


> Who were the couple of blokes?
> 
> I can't stand listening to any of the NBC announcers. Roll is an idiot, Phil is senile, Van de Velde has gotten to be barely tolerable, Horner is a putz, and Schlanger is ok, but dry as they come.
> 
> i'd take any of the Eurosport announcers anyday.


Simon Gerrans and Anthony McCrossan. Both are knowledgeable and can keep the commentary running without resorting to drivel and inaccuracies.


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

KWL said:


> Simon Gerrans and Anthony McCrossan. Both are knowledgeable and can keep the commentary running without resorting to drivel and inaccuracies.


We’ve been watching their coverage the last couple years on NBC Sports Gold the last couple years and have enjoyed it. No fluff, just knowledgeable commentary.


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

Peacock is good, I just wish there was a 3 hour highlight for each stage like the old days of cable with Phil and Paul.


----------



## KWL (Jan 31, 2005)

azpeterb said:


> We’ve been watching their coverage the last couple years on NBC Sports Gold the last couple years and have enjoyed it. No fluff, just knowledgeable commentary.


I’m really enjoying Gerrans’ final kilometers analysis videos.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

Ant McCrossen is ok. I prefer his brother Marty, but not sure if he does much commentary anymore. 

In any event, either are preferable to Phil and Bob.


----------

